# How to keep shrimps in a tropical climate?



## CheckeredRust (8 Jun 2021)

Hey all, I've planned to keep Cherry Shrimps as I find them interesting and I've heard that they are hardy creatures. I recently bought a thermometer for the tank and only then, I realized the temperature of the water is 32 degrees. It has been quite hot recently, but I did not expect the water to be that warm as well. Is it even possible for me to keep the shrimps if I don't have a chiller? Also, are there anything fishes or other shrimps I can keep in this temperature?


----------



## MichaelJ (8 Jun 2021)

@CheckeredRust  32C (90F) that is very, very hot. I am not a shrimp expert, but I doubt you will find shrimps (or fish) that will tolerate that temperature range for a longer period of time.
How big is your tank? you might be able to get away with a smaller chiller (around $100 USD).... short of a chiller, a big cooling fan around the tank might help a bit too.
Cheers,
Michael

EDIT: I guess this is it. For a 21L tank this chiller may be an option


----------



## CheckeredRust (8 Jun 2021)

MichaelJ said:


> @CheckeredRust  32C (90F) that is very, very hot. I am not a shrimp expert, but I doubt you will find shrimps (or fish) that will tolerate that temperature range for a longer period of time.
> How big is your tank? you might be able to get away with a smaller chiller (around $100 USD).... short of a chiller, a big cooling fan around the tank might help a bit too.
> Cheers,
> Michael
> ...


Thanks, will look into that option!


----------



## tiger15 (8 Jun 2021)

_My window sill shrimp bowl regularly reach 30C in summer afternoon at the peak of direct sunlight. In winter time, temp at night can drop to 15C.  Adult shrimp are fine, eating, molting,  and live to the expected life expectancy, but there is no multiplication.  I saw baby shrimp from time to time, but few if any make it to adults so the population is not expanding.  So I’m not sure if the high temp or some other factors affect the survivability of the shrimplets._


----------



## mort (8 Jun 2021)

My tank has its heater set to 22c but in some summers can reach 28-29c and I always see a decrease in shrimp over this time. I think it's a combination of being to hot and increased predation from their tank inhabitants that go into breeding and hunting mode over the summer (I add more live foods because they are abundant over this period and their metabolism shoots through the roof).


----------



## tiger15 (8 Jun 2021)

Cherry shrimp came from sub tropical areas of southern China, Hongkong and taiwan.  Subtropical climate can be as hot as tropical in summer, only that it always cools off in other seasons.  Without cooling period, I don’t think cherry shrimp will reproduce though they will survive.


----------



## Karmicnull (9 Jun 2021)

In a room at home with a lantern roof that goes well north of 30 C in the summer on a regular basis I'm using an aquarium fan I found on Amazon for about £20: <Link here>





I've only had it going for a couple of weeks, but so far it's kept the (64L) tank to 25.5 even when the room has hit 31.  Does dramatically increase the evaporation rate, though.

I have it running off a hot/cold control Inkbird.  There's also a socket for a heater which is still on my desk - no urgency on plumbing that in just now :





Cheers,
  Simon


----------



## Wookii (9 Jun 2021)

Karmicnull said:


> In a room at home with a lantern roof that goes well north of 30 C in the summer on a regular basis I'm using an aquarium fan I found on Amazon for about £20: <Link here>
> 
> View attachment 170496
> I've only had it going for a couple of weeks, but so far it's kept the (64L) tank to 25.5 even when the room has hit 31.  Does dramatically increase the evaporation rate, though.
> ...



Just picked up the four fan APS version myself yesterday to use with the exact same controller:

Amazon product

I've always used a typical domestic desk fan for cooling during the summer, but these are a little more elegant.


----------

